# Small condo association I plowed last winter



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

This a a small condo association I plowed over winter. The driveways go from like 10 feet to 20 feet long. I used a bobcat 873 with a 9' boss blade.


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

Heres a few more


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice shots! I wish there some smaller condo assocations by me. There all huge!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice picture, is that all lake effect? Also your work is very nice and neat, thats what i like to see.wesport


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pictures, thats alot of snow.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

you didnt plow the main road did you? or just the drives with teh bobcat?


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

theguynextdoor;417793 said:


> you didnt plow the main road did you? or just the drives with teh bobcat?


Yea I plowed the road. Then a cab over truck with a huge salt hopper would come through and salt it.


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

tls22;417577 said:


> Very nice picture, is that all lake effect? Also your work is very nice and neat, thats what i like to see.wesport


Thanks, yea thats all lake effect... The bobcat made it easy to keep things tidy, the only problem came when we got pounded, There wasn't any place to put the snow. The banks on each side of the road were 3 feet high and the bobcat didn't go fast enough to shoot the snow over the bank.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Will, do you mind me asking what place that is?? It looks very familiar. I plowed a place very similar to that in Willoughby Hills for the LCO that I used to work for. Good job on keeping it tidy!!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I wish I could pile snow anywhere in our condos. The ones we do require us to push all snow to one end. Both places are over 100 yards long and one is uphill.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Man I wish I could do my condos with my skid. There's now where to leave it ,and they wouldn't want to look at it anyways. It is 20 dethached unit with drives about as long as yours but they have a sidewalk( that no one uses)that must be cleared 4' from the road. They complain about piles but wont pay to have them moved! Silly millionaires,atleast I have my blizzard!!! Great pic's , can't wait for the snow!!!


----------



## ROSELAWN (Sep 12, 2003)

Will, how many drives are there and about how long does it take you. By the way nice work.


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

ROSELAWN- My times were inconsistent. It really depended on the snow fall. 1.5-2in: 2hours, 3-5in: 2.5 hours 5 or more would take 3-4 hours. Anything after four hours must have been serious so I would just mark in the book that I had to plow twice. There were 70-75 garage doors but the drives would be connected... with a little flower bed in between extending 5-6 feet out so its kinda like plowing a 40'X40 area with a little divider. I would back drag the whole thing into the street (it took 5 passes each) then push the snow into a pile. Next I would just push that pile into the front yard (if theres a common space that has just grass I would move the snow there). Believe it or not I only had for people ask me to keep the snow out of the front yard. 

magnatrac- Yea we hid the bobcat in the back of the development at one of the mailbox stations. The sidewalk issue makes life difficult if you get a heavy snow... if not push the snow where ever and buzz around with a snowblower after to straighten the sidewalk out. This development is seriously a pain in the arse with a truck simply because the drives are too small and its nothing but back dragging.


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;418065 said:


> Will, do you mind me asking what place that is?? It looks very familiar. I plowed a place very similar to that in Willoughby Hills for the LCO that I used to work for. Good job on keeping it tidy!!


This development is called Stonebrook. Its off Miles Rd. 5 min. from the Bedford Lowes. Its literally across from Miles Rd. Farmers market. This season, because I am going to school at The University of Akron, I will try and plow Robinson Memorial Hospital in Ravenna for Wheeler.


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

nice job i really like the skid steer with the boss


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

Will, does your 873 have a problem handling that 9'er. I was looking into a Daniel's 10', however was advised against not putting over 7' on my Cat 252. What is the weight and hp on your 873. Thanks.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

IM pretty sure the cat 252 is more alone the lines of a bobcat 753 or s175(new model) and i wouldnt put more then a 7.5' blade on that machine


----------



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;418065 said:


> Will, do you mind me asking what place that is?? It looks very familiar. I plowed a place very similar to that in Willoughby Hills for the LCO that I used to work for. Good job on keeping it tidy!!


which condo you talking about. That one off Rt. 6 by the corner of Bishop and chardon or the one across from La Vera. We may be looking to bid on those next year since we do a lot in that area.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

for what its worth, we have two 773 bobcats that have eight foot fisher plows on them, and one S175 that has an 8' fox skidsteer folding plow. They all plow snow just fine. one condo we plow is very hilly so we put chains on the back tires, but other than that, they plow awesome.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah im sorry your right 7.5 an is a little small am 8 ft bladr eould be fine i was thinking snowpushers


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

very nice... i wish i had a job like that


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

pieperlc;431304 said:


> Will, does your 873 have a problem handling that 9'er. I was looking into a Daniel's 10', however was advised against not putting over 7' on my Cat 252. What is the weight and hp on your 873. Thanks.


The 9' Boss Blade is a perfect match for the 873 Bobcat... This winter I'm going to use a New Holland ls180 with a 8' blade to do a smaller association.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

We used a LS180 last year, they will move some snow. I was over passed Wheeler's shop last night hes got some nice trucks.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

will do u have anything eles around the solon orange bedford highs area? i live in solon have u ever seen how many cars cant make it up from under the freeway to brainard rd that whole hill what a mess


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Small Condo Property*

We picked up a small 30 unit condo-plex for this winter, so we have 30 double wide drives x 20 deep with no sidewalks, 2500x22 feet of roadway.
Plan on back dragging with a 8' plow on a 4x4 pickup all the drives onto the street.
Then use a 90hp 4x4 tractor with a 10' swing/box plow to plow the streets and move the snow to the containment areas.

I figuring an hour for the drives and an hour for the streets....

Am I close ???? ...

Al

tymusic


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

give urself at least 2 hours or more for the drives that dosent seem fun the street is the easy part


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I agree, at lease 3mins per drive, and thats only 1.5 hrs.

Roads, how long will it take you to drive them? Thats about how long it will take to plow


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

KGRlandscapeing;433715 said:


> will do u have anything eles around the solon orange bedford highs area? i live in solon have u ever seen how many cars cant make it up from under the freeway to brainard rd that whole hill what a mess


I don't, the company I plow for parks the skid there for me and I just go and play for how ever long it takes.



StratfordPusher;434006 said:


> We picked up a small 30 unit condo-plex for this winter, so we have 30 double wide drives x 20 deep with no sidewalks, 2500x22 feet of roadway.
> Plan on back dragging with a 8' plow on a 4x4 pickup all the drives onto the street.
> Then use a 90hp 4x4 tractor with a 10' swing/box plow to plow the streets and move the snow to the containment areas.
> 
> ...


You would cut your time in half with a skid and a 8-9' plow. If a truck is the only machine you have than it will take longer in that tight of a development... maneuverability looks like its going to stink lol



Clapper&Company;433670 said:


> We used a LS180 last year, they will move some snow. I was over passed Wheeler's shop last night hes got some nice trucks.


True story, Wheeler keeps their equipment up to par.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

They sure do. I used to work for them back in 2003. ALOT of nice trucks and equipment.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

yes they do. 

where they got you this yeaR?


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

Clapper&Company;434255 said:


> yes they do.
> 
> where they got you this yeaR?


I haven't gotten all the details yet because they need me to pass a drug test (thats not a problem). I know its a smaller association in Macidonia.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Cool, the home of reliable Snow


----------



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

Clapper&Company;434359 said:


> Cool, the home of reliable Snow


You mean the not so reliable hacks.  Norm's quality has definitely gone down over the years.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

willofalltrades if you see this....were there any isuues to watch out for w/ the 9ft boss on a skid? i have the same setup on an S250 and will be getting a pusher kage for the plow. i have already replaced the factory hoses with longer ones due to the fact that i need to "uncurl" the plow to recieve the kage when i hook it on and off. in one pic i saw you had the front wheels well off the ground , not sure you had to or did it just for a good pic?
thanks,
steve


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Lawn Kid, I think you said that pretty well LOL. But dont forget the " Plow School"


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

honest question,if you have an s250 bobcat or any skid steer that cna handle 1700 pounds or more why bother putting a plwo on it waste of time get a snow bucket/pusher and be done time is money


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Very nice pics. So i bet it took all day to plow that with just a bob cat.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

there are a few reasons i went w/ a plow and kage setup. first was i couldn't get a 9ft wide pusher readily available. i wanted the biggest push i could get through some security gates where the machine will be , 10 ft was just barely too big, i also need to be able to pull up to dock doors and backdrag, couldn't do that with a pusher, also wanted a metal cutting edge ( i know some pushers have them) but also like the idea of having down pressure, here's a link to what i'm refering to...
http://www.kageinnovation.com/video.html


----------



## wakesetter2001 (Sep 12, 2004)

That is sweet, I wish I would have seen it before I bought my push box.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

pieperlc;431304 said:


> Will, does your 873 have a problem handling that 9'er. I was looking into a Daniel's 10', however was advised against not putting over 7' on my Cat 252. What is the weight and hp on your 873. Thanks.


Putting a tiny 7' blade on a skidsteer seems like such an underutilization of a great piece of equipment.

I am not familiar with the weight and HP of a CAT 252 but if it is 50HP or more I would not hesitate to put a 10' Daniels on it.

I have moved a ton of snow at a large condo association with a 9ft push/pull blade on 763 Bobcat (about 5500lbs and just under 50HP) and I never had a problem.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

wow,I really like that kage setup most of the guys here have sno-dozer,protec,avalanche boxes I have NEVER seen that I liek it!


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks Eclipse,
The 252B weighs a hair shy of 8000 lbs and has 70 horses pushing it. Daniels pretty much guaranteed me that I could push it, and is still trying to talk me into the 12' plow. I'm still on the fence, the blade is built like a tank, but the price shows it. I looked at the Kage as well. The idea is great and the price isn't too bad, I would like to see one in person before buying. The end plates could be a bent piece of steel waiting to happen. It would be great to hear from someone who has some time with them.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

pieperlc;438664 said:


> Thanks Eclipse,
> The 252B weighs a hair shy of 8000 lbs and has 70 horses pushing it. Daniels pretty much guaranteed me that I could push it, and is still trying to talk me into the 12' plow.


That is a good sized machine. I do not doubt that it could easily handle the 12' but the 10' might be a little more versatile in tighter areas, and it will probably be a little easier for the operator to get a handle on. Common sense is the larger the blade the more stuff your operators will run into and this certainly is the case  If it were me, my decision would be based on what you planned to plow with the machine.

I cannot believe they only recommended a 7' LOL


----------

